# Best Moist Cat Foods for Hedgehogs



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Question:

If you feed moist cat food to your hedgies, which kind do you feed?

I ask because my littlest boy Dougie needs a way to get a higher fat food into his tummy, and he seems to like eating pate style cat food. He was eating Hills A/D for a week when he was on Clavamox and he really seemed to like it, but it was upsetting his stomach so I am looking for something else to try that is also reccomended for longer term use than the A/D which is usually a short term food.

I have found Castor & Pollux Organix Turkey and brown rice at my grocery store, and am wondering if this is a good brand? I know I've seen C&P on the dry foods list. I figure if I can find a wet food Dougie likes then I can sneak some mealworms in there, blend it up, and give him some good fat and protein that way since he will not eat mealies on his own.

Thank you in advance for your thoughts and opinions!

~Katie


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi Katie!

First off, sorry to hear that Dougie is having tummy troubles. Hope he feels better soon! Sending him good vibes. 

I have two wet cat food brands that I use when making my wet food mix for Liam - Halo Spot's Stew and Wellness. Both of these have great ingredients (IMO) and have a good consistency for eating. I use lots of different varieties (turkey, chicken, salmon) because Liam isn't very picky. He has also never had smelly poop issues because of fish, but that might be just him so you can stay away from fish foods if you like. :lol:

Here is a sample of ingredients from one of each brand:

*Wellness Turkey & Salmon Formula (Grain Free)*
Turkey, Chicken Liver, Whitefish, Chicken Broth, Salmon, Carrots, Natural Chicken Flavor, Sweet Potatoes, Squash, Zucchini, Guar Gum, Cranberries, Blueberries, Carrageenan, Ground Flaxseed, Potassium Chloride, Taurine, Calcium Carbonate, Iron Proteinate (a source of Chelated Iron), Beta-Carotene, Zinc Proteinate (a source of Chelated Zinc), Vitamin E Supplement, Choline Chloride, Cobalt Proteinate (a source of Chelated Cobalt), Thiamine Mononitrate, Copper Proteinate (a source of Chelated Copper), Folic Acid, Manganese Proteinate (a source of Chelated Manganese), Niacin, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Potassium Iodide, Biotin.
*Protein:* 10%
*Fat:* 6%
*Fiber: * 1%
*Moisture:* 78%

*Spot's Stew Wholesome Chicken Recipe*
Chicken, Chicken Broth, Chicken Liver, Carrots, Zucchini, Green Peas, Yellow Squash, Green Beans, Celery, Turkey, Calcium Citrate, Potassium Chloride, Guar Gum, Dicalcium Phosphate, Sodium Ascorbate, Sweet Potatoes, Pumpkin, Flaxseed Oil, Minerals (Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Cobalt Amino Acid Chelate, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Sodium Selenite, Potassium Iodide), Vitamins (Vitamin E, A, D3, B12 Supplements, Thiamine Mononitrate, Niacin, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Folic Acid, Biotin), Choline Chloride, Dried Kelp, Taurine, Garlic Powder, Beta Carotene.
*Protein:* 6%
*Fat:* 4%
*Fiber: * 1.5%
*Moisture:* 84%

Hope this helps you!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Ooh, thank you! It is always helpful to know the percentages and ingredients of possible good choices for our kiddos ^_^


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm in the process of trying a bunch of different pouched foods with Inky, but so far his favorite has been the purple pouch of Wellness Healthy Indulgence (I think it's Chicken, Shrimp and Herring?). In the past he's also willingly eaten canned Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck.


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

I started off using the same Wellness canned that cylaura uses and lately, like LizardGirl I have also been experimenting with the Wellness pouches and I really like those. they make it like nice sliced chunks of meat and Lulu loooovess it! 

however, I don't know how you'd sneak mealies into that (he would be able to pick around them) so you might be better off with the Wellness, as they make both the thinly sliced pieces of meat but they also have the pate version.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Thankies everyone!

I could go either way (pate or chunks) because I'm going to be putting it in a blender anyway to mix everything up, so I will be making a list of everyone's suggestions and when I got to the pet store I'll pick a few different things up to try one at a time. ^_^

Dougie's main thing is he needs the fat, lots and lots of fat (well, relatively anyway) because he's such a skinny boy. I'd like to put 20 or so more grams on him (he's at 280 now) and then find something more in the mid-range for fat to maintain his weight. I'd take his wheel out but he's just so darn active and he's so happy when he runs I can't make myself do it.

Pictures coming soon!


----------

